# [French NR] Alexandre Carlier - 8.72 3x3 average and 7.03 single



## Lapinsavant (Dec 24, 2013)

(13.77), 7.34, 8.88, (7.03), 9.94


> Done at La Montagne open 2013 in the final.
> With my Zhanchi, and pretty lucky with 2 PLLs skips (forced on the 7.34) lol
> The old was set by Kanneti Sae Han (8.87) two years ago, needed to be renewed


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

Finally beat Kanneti!

Counting 7.34? Insane!


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 24, 2013)

It never would have happened if the timer didn't help me: gave an extra while I was failing my fourth solve... (0.02 stop)


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> It never would have happened if the timer didn't help me: gave an extra while I was failing my fourth solve... (0.02 stop)



You lucky dog, you.


----------



## lucascube (Dec 24, 2013)

What is your global average?


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 25, 2013)

congratz, them transitions are so smooth! bye bye kanneti


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 25, 2013)

lucascube said:


> What is your global average?


Probably sub10 like 9.5-10.0


----------



## Artic (Dec 26, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> Probably sub10 like 9.5-10.0



bounjour!

est-ce que vous pouvez faire des reconstructions? I really like your style and would like to learn a few things 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Brest (Dec 28, 2013)

*Alexandre Carlier* - 8.72 3x3 NR av5 - La Montagne Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]1Mr1oZxxXuY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' B2 D R B L' D' R2 D2 F L2

y x' // inspection
D' L R z l D R' F R D // cross
U2 R' U' R d L' U L // 1st pair
R' U R2 U' R' // missed pair
y U R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
y U L' U' L U' M' U' r' F R // 4th pair
U R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // missed PLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.77	82	5.95	93	6.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.50	17	6.80	19	7.60		Cross+1/F2L	32.2%	37.8%	35.8%
F2L	7.77	45	5.79	53	6.82		F2L/Total	56.4%	54.9%	57.0%
LL	6.00	37	6.17	40	6.67		LL/Total	43.6%	45.1%	43.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' B2 D R B L' D' R2 D2 F L2

y x' // inspection
D' l r z l D R' F R D // cross
U U R' U' R d L' U L // 1st pair
R' U R2 U' R' // missed pair
y U R U' U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' U' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
d' U U L' U' L U' M' U' r' F R // 4th pair
U R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r' // OLL
U' R R' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // missed PLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U L' B L' D2 L2 B' R2 F2 R' D B' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F R2

x2 // inspection
U D M' x' D R' D2' // cross
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.34	49	6.68	56	7.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.50	13	5.20	17	6.80		Cross+1/F2L	47.7%	36.1%	40.5%
F2L	5.24	36	6.87	42	8.02		F2L/Total	71.4%	73.5%	75.0%
LL	2.10	13	6.19	14	6.67		LL/Total	28.6%	26.5%	25.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U L' B L' D2 L2 B' R2 F2 R' D B' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F R2

x2 // inspection
U D L l' x' D R' D' y' D' // cross
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' R2 U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



U' L2 U2 B' R B2 R2 U' R2 L U D2 L2 B2 U2 D' R2 B2

y // inspection
x' M2 U l2 U' l' // cross
y2' U F' U' F U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L' U' L d L U L' // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.88	59	6.64	64	7.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.56	13	3.65	17	4.78		Cross+1/F2L	56.2%	37.1%	42.5%
F2L	6.33	35	5.53	40	6.32		F2L/Total	71.3%	59.3%	62.5%
LL	2.55	24	9.41	24	9.41		LL/Total	28.7%	40.7%	37.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' L2 U2 B' R B2 R2 U' R2 L U D2 L2 B2 U2 D' R2 B2

y // inspection
(L r) R2' U l l U' l' // cross
y' y' U F' U' F U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L' U' L d L U L' // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' U' L' L L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F U U' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



R D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R2 F' L R' B' R2 D' L U' L' U2 L'

y' x2 // inspection
U' D l' U L (z x') L2' // cross
U' R U R' U L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
d' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.03	52	7.40	55	7.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.32	17	7.33	19	8.19		Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	39.5%	41.3%
F2L	5.55	43	7.75	46	8.29		F2L/Total	78.9%	82.7%	83.6%
LL	1.48	9	6.08	9	6.08		LL/Total	21.1%	17.3%	16.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R2 F' L R' B' R2 D' L U' L' U2 L'

y' x2 // inspection
U' D l' U L (z x') L2' // cross
U' R U R' U L U L' U L U' L2' // 1st pair
U U L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
d' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



U2 F' L2 F2 L2 B R U' L2 D' R' D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 D2

y x2 // inspection
U R2' U2' R // 2x2
y' R2' U2' F2 // Xcross
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.94	56	5.63	62	6.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.97	7	3.55	10	5.08		Cross+1/F2L	33.2%	22.6%	28.6%
F2L	5.94	31	5.22	35	5.89		F2L/Total	59.8%	55.4%	56.5%
LL	4.00	25	6.25	27	6.75		LL/Total	40.2%	44.6%	43.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F' L2 F2 L2 B R U' L2 D' R' D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 D2

y x2 // inspection
U R2' U' U' R // 2x2
y' R2' U' U' F2 // Xcross
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R (y' B) R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.72	54.67	6.27	60.67	6.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.68	11.00	4.11	14.67	5.48		Cross+1/F2L	45.9%	32.4%	37.6%
F2L	5.84	34.00	5.83	39.00	6.68		F2L/Total	66.9%	62.2%	64.3%
LL	2.88	20.67	7.17	21.67	7.51		LL/Total	33.1%	37.8%	35.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.39	59.60	6.35	66.00	7.03	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.57	13.40	5.21	16.40	6.38		Cross+1/F2L	41.7%	35.3%	38.0%
F2L	6.17	38.00	6.16	43.20	7.01		F2L/Total	65.7%	63.8%	65.5%
LL	3.23	21.60	6.70	22.80	7.07		LL/Total	34.3%	36.2%	34.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.03	49	7.40	55	7.82[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.97	7	7.33	10	8.19
F2L	5.24	31	7.75	35	8.29
LL	1.48	9	9.41	9	9.41
```


----------

